# VIM coding problem



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just to point out that i have 2016 G12 NBT2 iD5 with video in motion at any speed.

Coding by myself (With the GREAT help of Almaretto) i couldn't get it to work past 39MPH.

I do however have now VIM in all speeds, Well...at least till 138 MPH (Fastest i drove it till now) but i PAID around $150.
I gave my VIN number and was emailed a file i needed to put on a usb, connected to car and 30 seconds later...Works at all speeds.
I tried looking into the content of the file but it is pretty well locked so no go. Also the file only works for the designated VIN.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> Just to point out that i have 2016 G12 NBT2 iD5 with video in motion at any speed.
> 
> Coding by myself (With the GREAT help of Almaretto) i couldn't get it to work past 39MPH.
> 
> ...


Yes, possible, but not a Coding solution.


----------



## SAshraf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

coco135 said:


> Just to point out that i have 2016 G12 NBT2 iD5 with video in motion at any speed.
> 
> Coding by myself (With the GREAT help of Almaretto) i couldn't get it to work past 39MPH.
> 
> ...


I have 2017 F15.
Where were you able to purchase this unlock?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SAshraf7 said:


> I have 2017 F15.
> Where were you able to purchase this unlock?


PM sent.


----------

